# Pedigree & Reg. numbers?



## Lesaix (Aug 13, 2016)

Is there a way I can search for the pedigree of my dog's sire and dam using their registration numbers? They are registered through UKC. I will be ordering his pedigree/papers soon, but I am just impatient to see, lol. Sorry if this is a dumb question, sorta new to this. :hammer:


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

depends. There are pedigree sites available that *might* have the parents listed, but it depends.


----------



## Lesaix (Aug 13, 2016)

Oh, okay, thank you!


----------



## Lesaix (Aug 13, 2016)

Did some research and found some info. The breeder UKC registered his litter as APBT, but I see he has Razors Edge in his bloodline. That makes him an American Bully, no?

Sire's pedigree info I found:

BullyPedia | The Premiere All Bully Breed Certified Pedigree Database

Could only find his Dam's Sire's (?) pedigree info online:

BullyPedia | The Premiere All Bully Breed Certified Pedigree Database

Would like thoughts on these pedigrees, are these complete trash lines?


----------



## Lesaix (Aug 13, 2016)

This is my boy, Harvey.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

He's cute! He is definitely an American Bully, and I would recommend registering him as such with the UKC. They are doing breed transfers. It's quick and easy. Here's the link:
http://res.ukcdogs.com/pdf/BreedTransferApplication.pdf


----------

